# Who else hates shipping?



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

ARGH, i ordered my t25 flange to finish off my manifold, but i gotta wait like a week to get that, and my downpipe in.. ARGHHHHHHHHHHH

I HATE SHIPPING


They should put a adjustable boost controller on those fedex trucks.. and crank it up to like 20 psi.. fmic.. 200jet nitrous.. water cooled.. lol.. with slicks


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Are you kidding? I live in Hawaii, who hates shipping more than me?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

altimobile said:


> Are you kidding? I live in Hawaii, who hates shipping more than me?



Probably someone who orders stuff from the U.S. but is located in the Far East/Australasian region.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Lol!.. i know, i just shipped a turbo to Haakon, and he lives in freakin norway.. took 2 wks to get there..


----------

